# Maxspect razor 160W



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Im planning go get this for my 48g aquarium... Any one have it? Also any diferet suggestions?

http://www.saltysupply.com/Maxspect-Razor-R420R-160w-LED-Lighting-System-27-I-p/ms1149.htm

UPDATE

I went out and baught it. I'm in love lol.
I played with the settings and they go,

Remmeber from the start point to the end point it slowly rises to that %..

8am - 2pm: 1-5% both channels

2pm - 4pm: 5-50% both channels

4pm - 7pm: 50-100% both channels

7pm-10pm: 100-100% both channels

10pm-1130pm: 100-1% channel b (blue/warm light aka moon light)

1130-8am: 1%

Basically i have a "true" light period of 9 hours.

The second i had the settings right it was at the 100% setting and instantly i had pearling going on everywhere... first time this has happened!

Better pictures when i have access to a dslr!
These pictures dont even nearly show you how nice and alive these plants look now. its insane.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

it looks nice, is it dimmable? or can you change the spectrum color?

those are two key LED features to have. also maybe a radion or keisell amazon?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Dimmable yes. Because you can set different light % on a timed 6 point schedual... 20% every 2 hours etc etc.

Changing the color of the LEDs i believe not... I saw it at my LFS and fell inlove... But at 620$ with tax makes me think twice haha... But maybe its worth it considering my curent light setup melted.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

supposedly there is an 8000k kit coming soon. you might wanna wait.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

razor 8000k


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

But the light fixture has 12 8000k leds.
Then has 6 3000k leds....
What is the 8000 model going to have? And any idea when its coming out? Looking for a quick replacement lol



A

Cree XLamp® XT-E

12

382 lm @ 1300mA

Cool White

8000K

Cree XLamp® XT-E



6

294 lm @ 1300mA

Warm White

3000K

B

Cree XLamp® XP-E

9

63 lm @ 860mA

Blue

465-485nm

Cree XLamp® XT-E

6

1520mW @ 1300mA

Royal Blue

450-465nm

Epileds Dual-Core

6

1100mW @ 1300mA

Super Actinic

410-420nm


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks pretty fancy. Having your lights auto dim is cool but really doesn't do anything Useful for your tank. Just get a metal halide if you want your lights to come on gradually! You could get a 150W HQI for maybe $100 that would probably be just as bright as this thing. But if your 48 is a freshwater planted tank, you would never need a 160w led.. This would be more for growing SPS corals.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Does metal halides use so much electricity and the bulbs are $$$... I really like this kit though


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would pass. If you're going to go led, you should find a fixture that's intended for a planted tank. You don't need 90% of those blues. Or at least look for one that has some other leds involved like red and cyan.

I dunno, I guess some people dig the blue look.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Take a look at buildmyled.com if you're looking at LED fixtures.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

The 8000k makes
More sence i just need to find it... How are these colors?
I looked at buildmyled.com kit... Looks good... I was just looking for asthetics also.
The razor matches with my stone wall

A
Cree XLamp® XT-E
2
382 lm @ 1300mA
Cool White
8000K

Cree XLamp® XT-E
4
294 lm @ 1300mA
Warm White
3000K

B
Cree XLamp® XP-E
3
63 lm @ 860mA
Blue
465-485nm

Cree XLamp® XT-E
4
382 lm @ 1300mA
Cool White
8000K


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Jusy to confirm my LFS actualy
Has the 8000k setting... Should i get the 120 or the 160? Price difference of ~100$... I was thinking 160W and then just dimming it.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

What are you wanting to grow that requires so much light? This a 48gallon farm tank with some sort of unusual plant that needs it?


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

SpecialEffect said:


> Im planning go get this for my 48g aquarium... Any one have it? Also any diferet suggestions?
> 
> http://www.saltysupply.com/Maxspect-Razor-R420R-160w-LED-Lighting-System-27-I-p/ms1149.htm


Here you can build a custom led light fixture 
http://buildmyled.com/custom-led-strip/

As another poster said you don't need all the blue leds you have listed.
Configured right you can achieve very good PAR and a Coloring Rendering Index of 98. Sunlight = 100 See this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198196


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Steve001 said:


> Here you can build a custom led light fixture
> http://buildmyled.com/custom-led-strip/
> 
> As another poster said you don't need all the blue leds you have listed.
> Configured right you can achieve very good PAR and a Coloring Rendering Index of 98. Sunlight = 100 See this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=198196


Has anyone measured the PAR from these fixtures yet? They seem interesting but I've not seen a thread showing growth, PAR or anything yet. Lots of CRI data, which is cool, though.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

TexasCichlid said:


> Has anyone measured the PAR from these fixtures yet? They seem interesting but I've not seen a thread showing growth, PAR or anything yet. Lots of CRI data, which is cool, though.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197270

My 12g is a month old and I've used one of their 36" fixtures from start up. I would post my beginning photos, but I've rescaped the tank since then, so the comparison wouldn't be accurate. That being said, my 30-C is a week old now and running one of their 12" fixtures if you would like to keep track of growth.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

I will watch your journal. That's a nice write-up. That's a heck of a lot of PAR.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

The maxspect will provide a TON of light and most of it probably not in the right spectrum, it's meant for growing coral.

Also, they should retail for less than $500 Canadian based on the last time I saw one locally, might want to look around before committing to buy it if you are dead set on getting this light.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

blink said:


> The maxspect will provide a TON of light and most of it probably not in the right spectrum, it's meant for growing coral.
> 
> Also, they should retail for less than $500 Canadian based on the last time I saw one locally, might want to look around before committing to buy it if you are dead set on getting this light.


Where in canada did you find one? Any online sites?
I searched around and there ~530$... All over montreal is like that. I even spoke to the distributor (he guided me to find someone with the 8000k... Wasent hard since 10000k isnt sold in canada) prices are all the same sadly...
Even the 8000k model is used for corals? Because they boast it for planted tanks










Thats the chart for the 8000k model


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

I went out and baught it. I'm in love lol.
I played with the settings and they go,

Remmeber from the start point to the end point it slowly rises to that %..

8am - 2pm: 1-5% both channels

2pm - 4pm: 5-50% both channels

4pm - 7pm: 50-100% both channels

7pm-10pm: 100-100% both channels

10pm-1130pm: 100-1% channel b (blue/warm light aka moon light)

1130-8am: 1%

Basically i have a "true" light period of 9 hours.

The second i had the settings right it was at the 100% setting and instantly i had pearling going on everywhere... first time this has happened!

Better pictures when i have access to a dslr!
These pictures dont even nearly show you how nice and alive these plants look now. its insane.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

is that a pacu?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I shot an email to the guys at coralvue to see when the 8000k version will be available in the states.

They are expecting to see it stateside around the 2nd to 3rd week of January.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

So I thought this thread needed a bump since info on this fixture is hard to find and its been on the market for about a year now. 

Is this light the beez kneez?


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

OK, the 8k version is out !! Anyone got it as of yet ??
ONLY 270 bucks or so . Pretty good price it seams like .............


----------

